# Nase? Zährte? -> Bild



## danny877 (18. Juli 2006)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen ob das eine Nase oder Zährte ist? Leider gibt es, aufgrund dem nur kurzen Landaufenthalt  von ihr,  dieses unvorteilhafte Bild.

Gefangen gestern am Rhein auf Grund mit 10er Haken und 4 Maden.

bye
danny


----------



## Dorschknorpel (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*

Hallöle,
auf Grund der ausgeprägten Maulpartie tippe ich auf Nase.


----------



## Dorschi (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*

Nase!


----------



## Chani04 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*

Hallo, 

auf jeden Fall ne Nase!!!

gruß
Germaine


----------



## danny877 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*

Danke euch für das schnelle Feedback :m

danny


----------



## pike1984 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*

Eindeutig ein Zinken!:m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*

Bei der Nase geht das Maul auf wie bei einem Hai und bei der Zährte geht das Maul unterständig auf, also wie bei einer Brasser.
Das sind die größten Unterschiede ! :m


----------



## NorbertF (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*

Naja am leichtesten erkennt man es beim Ausnehmen 
Geht natürlich nicht wenn man releasen will.


----------



## Carphunter66 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*

100% Nase :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## DonCamile (30. August 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*





Nase


----------



## Case (30. August 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Naja am leichtesten erkennt man es beim Ausnehmen
> Geht natürlich nicht wenn man releasen will.



Und wo ist der Unterschied.? Die schwarze Haut innen.? 
Hab die Fische früher massig gefangen und wir nannten das Nasen oder Rußnasen.

Case


----------



## Hans der Angler (1. September 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*

das ist wohl eine Nase


----------



## friggler (1. September 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*

@case
Lt. Bestimmungsbuch hat die Nase schwarzes Bauchfell, die Zährte (Blaunase/Rußnase)
ein weisse Bauchfell.
Äusserliche Unterschiede: Maul wie schon genannt, Afterflosse bei Zährte ist länger (Nase =10-11 Flossenstrahlen und Zährte =17-30)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Seelachsfänger (1. September 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*



Case schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Unterschied.? Die schwarze Haut innen.?
> Hab die Fische früher massig gefangen und wir nannten das Nasen oder Rußnasen.
> 
> Case




nasen und russnasen sind zwei unterschiedliche fische. zährten und russnasen sind das gleiche


----------



## Case (1. September 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*

Danke für die Antworten.

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was ich vor 30 Jahren genau gefangen hab. 
Beide Fischarten sind bei uns auf 'ne sehr seltsame Art plötzlich fast ausgestorben. Wir hatten mal ein Jahr da sind Abertausende die Donau hochgezogen. Das Wasser war gerammelt voll von Fischen. Keine Ahnung wo die herkamen und hinziehen wollten. Sie sind seitdem verschwunden. Auch unser vorher guter Bestand war einfach weg.

Case


----------



## gismowolf (1. September 2006)

*AW: Nase? Zährte? -> Bild*

Hi,
bestes Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist das Maul.Die Nase hat ein quergestelltes Maul,wobei die Unterlippe extrem scharfkantig ist!
Damit schabt die Nase Grünalgen von den Steinen.
Die Zährte(auch Rußnase oder Blaunase genannt) hat ein hufeisenförmiges Maul ohne scharfkantige Unterlippe!!


----------

